# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  ананда марга

## Тата

Харе Кришна! Скажите, можно ли одновременно быть преданным Кришны и членом движения Анада Марга? В чем различие этих путей? Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

У этих путей нет ничего общего. Так называемый "путь блаженства" (ананда-марга) никуда не ведет. Лет 20 назад я ради любопытства ходил на их презентацию. Лектор из США представил их философию очень просто: есть вселенское сознание, а есть наше иллюзорное индивидуальное сознание, которое должно влиться во вселенское сознание и раствориться в нем. Так "я" становлюсь "им". Он привел простой пример: есть воздух вокруг нас и есть воздух в чашке. Если чашку разбить, то воздух, ограниченный стенками чашки, сливается с окружающим воздухом. Все очень просто. Достигается эта "возвышенная цель" тоже очень просто. Нужно петь песню "Баба нам кевалам", что в переводе лектора звучало так: "есть только имя Господа". На мой вопрос, каково имя Господа, последовал уклончивый ответ, что у Господа нет конкретного имени и поэтому лучше просто говорить "Баба-нам" (имя Господа). На мой вопрос, на какие шастры опирается эта философия, ответ тоже был очень простым: "на разные". Отсюдя я сделал простой вывод, что философия Ананда-мурти (основателя Ананда-марга) является упрощенной версией имперсонализма. Быть одновременно преданным Кришны и последователем Ананда-Марга - это то же самое, что одновременно принимать личность Бога и не принимать ее. Кому же мы тогда служим и в чем наша преданность, если мы хотим слиться с Абсолютом? Господь Чайтанйа говорил, что общение с имперсоналистами подобно добровольному самоубийству.

----------


## Тата

Благодарю за ответ. У меня сложилось похожее представление об их философии. Я лично общалась с Дадой Шубхачинтанандой. Я хотла услышать авторитетный ответ, несмотря на то, что собстенное представление об этом движении как об имперсональном не заставило труда сложиться. Но я еще думала, что ведь моюно отнестись с позиции ученика к их философии. Пускай она не столь широка, но она наверняка не менее глубока и истинна. Две мои подруги практикуют эту философию и они очевидно продвигаются по духовному пути. Она не противоречит шастрам, она гуманна, неэгоистична, только что не полна, имперсональна. Недостатки всегда легко найти, но увидеть положительное зерно и принять - не было бы это истинной позицией ученика?  Ведь это тоже путь Господа, для определенного уровня сознания. Не так ли?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Если человек пока ничего не знает о личности Бога, то философия монизма (понимания всеобщей духовной природы), без сомнения, будет шагом вперед. Но для преданного Кришны это шаг назад.

----------


## Тата

Да, как точно! Благодарю. Харибол!

----------

